# What's JBR really like for young families?



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm in Dubai at the moment on a look/see visit with my family and so far liked the Lakes and JBR. We really liked JBR. 

What is there to do for kids in/near JBR ( I have a 3 year old son) and what are the good nurseries/schools nearby? 

What are the activities and parks etc. near there?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

dipsy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm in Dubai at the moment on a look/see visit with my family and so far liked the Lakes and JBR. We really liked JBR.
> 
> What is there to do for kids in/near JBR ( I have a 3 year old son) and what are the good nurseries/schools nearby?
> 
> What are the activities and parks etc. near there?


Hi Dee

Glad you got out for a look about, hope you get everything out of your visit that you need. Take care and as always if you need any help let me know (sorry can help with JBR as we didn't look here as I didn't want to be in an appartment)

Debbie


----------



## Ritu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi
I wanted to find out if there are any classes held in JBR for children (regular and summer camps). This could include drawing, art and craft, swimming etc, for my children aged 5 and 8
Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is an excellent site, and lists many activities and summer camps held throughout the UAE.

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

Hope this helps a little.


----------

